# So Boys really take longer to mature?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

And I mean this mentally and physically.....

I can't stop looking at my 18mos old bitch and thinking that the idea that boys take longer to mature might be a bit of an exaggeration. I mean, she has a half _brother_ that is pointed from the puppy classes and got a CD at the astonishing age of 7 months! 

But, she's a wild one even now. Easily distracted at times, lots of energy, skinny beans (needs to fill out). Simply put--looks and acts like a puppy still


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Every dog is different. I remember puppy class with Griff - there was a female that was the same age - so sweet, so calm, so quiet. And then there was Griff! :doh: Boing, Boing, BOING! 

I also think home dynamics has a lot to do with it too - the calm girl was from a home without children. And here I had a 5 year old that was a Golden Retriever in human form. It was only natural that Griff was going to be more hyper with all that activity and stimulation at home.

Your girl looks great - and in terrific shape. Don't worry - she'll be that sweet calm dog you're looking for.. when she's 12! :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I definitely agree with the conventional wisdom that boys can take a bit longer than girls to physically mature, if only bc they are 10 lbs bigger. Tally and Copley both seemed very mature at 6 months, but their sisters are all ahead nonetheless. Tally comes from a line of dogs that is known to bloom early and do well in the puppy classes/finish from 12-18 classes, and they don't really go through much of an awkward stage. Still, the girls seem ready several moths before the boys.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*In general* the girls mature faster, but you will always have some boys that mature fast, and some girls that mature slow. 
Some of the boys aren't really mature until they're 3, and most of the male specials are between 4 and 6, which seems to be their physical prime.
Although I thought Tito was mature at about 2-1/2, he's by far better looking now, even more mature looking. He's 3-1/2.
Just depends on the dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe beautiful Tito is 3 1/2. I think of him always as 2!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah Jill, he's getting white around his eyes!!
It's so scary how fast they age. Makes me sad.



Ljilly28 said:


> I can't believe beautiful Tito is 3 1/2. I think of him always as 2!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> But, she's a wild one even now. Easily distracted at times, lots of energy, skinny beans (needs to fill out). Simply put--looks and acts like a puppy still


Aw. Enjoy it.  When she's a lovely old girl gently enjoying her golden years by your side, you will be looking back and wondering if she ever moved that fast or did that much in a day<:

I think every dog's different. My Jacks was the first golden I've had that calmed down this early. Our previous guys were 4 and 6 before they calmed down and could be trusted ANYWHERE off leash. :uhoh: 

Physically maturing - I don't know. I think it really depends on the lines? One of my friends from way back owned a Faera golden who had been a show puppy. That girl always had a great coat, but she was at her best when she was about 4. The same time my Danny was at his best. They were like blond twins at class with their double-double long coats. :


----------



## voltdomingo (Jun 28, 2010)

looking at the title, i was thinking that this might not be a thread about dogs, but for men! hahaha!

when do males mature?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

voltdomingo said:


> looking at the title, i was thinking that this might not be a thread about dogs, but for men! hahaha!
> 
> when do males mature?


Or better yet--do they ever???


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My mantra is "he will be better next month". Jonah is a crazy, comical male who will do just about anything.......bad to get that extra attention. It usually has something to do with putting something valuable at least to me in his mouth and watch me getting excited about getting OUT of his mouth. I just dropped off my voter's ballot with 4 teeth marks in it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm, would love some more feedback on this because I am still not convinced that in general boys take longer. I think the field might be more even than that.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sure it definitely depends on the individual lines/dogs, but from my limited experience, my girls were much more coordinated younger than the males that we train with. I don't know about other physical attributes, since I couldn't care less when my dog gets it's full coat, gets a chest, etc. As for mentally, my girls seem to have been able to focus better younger than the boys in our field training group. 

As for your dog's brother getting a CD at seven months-how many dogs has the owner trained? What kind of instructor did the team have? I'm not in any way implying that you aren't a good trainer too, but if you didn't have the goal of getting a CD in a young puppy, you wouldn't train for that, right? Sure you can look at your pup now and say there's no way she could do a CD right now, but I'll bet with the right instructor and intensive training, she could do it. About the brother getting points from the puppy class could be a matter of right time, right place. Could also be that the half they don't share is a faster maturing line for the boy and your girl's is a slower maturing line.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I think IowaGold is right. It depends on the lines. Our only experience is with Tucker, but I am amazed with breeder's insight into his lines and her observations to his maturity based upon other dogs she has with similar lines. She has been right on target with her observations that Tucker will mature around 3 yrs old. He will be 3 in February, and over the past couple of months we have seen him settle quite nicely. My family members that we only see on occasion see drastic changes in him. From over exuberant greetings to now nice "I am happy to see you" greetings with 4 paws on the ground. I just attribute it to all the good training we are giving him....


----------

